# good graveyard sounds



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tried to send you a PM but it looks like you have it set not to receive them. It don't even give the option..


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd like it as well! [email protected] PLUEEZE!


----------



## spookman (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd Like it thanks [email protected]


----------



## irishgond (Oct 28, 2007)

Tons of stuff here
4shared, Online file sharing and storage

Pass: hauntforum

-from another post on the site-


----------



## swoody (Oct 10, 2009)

It doesn't seem that you are able to accept PM's but I'd really love to use some non-corny graveyard music for this Halloween. Can you shoot me a PM, and then I can send you my email address? Thanks


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

sorry for the delay,, im gonna get on it now....is there anyway to put the actual file on the site here??


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

ok,, edited profile to allow pms,, its about a 14 mb file


----------



## swoody (Oct 10, 2009)

Pm sent back 

To attach the song here, you can edit your original message, and attach a .zip file with the music in it. Then people can just download the .zip file right from this thread


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

swoody said:


> Pm sent back
> 
> To attach the song here, you can edit your original message, and attach a .zip file with the music in it. Then people can just download the .zip file right from this thread


did you try downloading it from the share site? Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

listen you heathens,, somebody download it and tell me what you think,


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just got in & downloaded it, very well done, nice blend of layered effects ! 
Guess it was too scary for the other Heathens to post...... 
Just needed to fade the end,the crickets vanished abruptly. Thanx for the download !


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice and thank you for sharing.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi thanks for sharing, sounds great


----------



## Lugosi (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Zero, the link doesn't work for me, can you email it to me at [email protected] please?

Thanks,


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

WickedBB70 said:


> PM sent!


the link is good now


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Good sound. Just downloaded it. Thanks, zero.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

RRguy said:


> Good sound. Just downloaded it. Thanks, zero.


cool,,hope you can use it halloween night ,,, and thx for giving me feedback,


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow,nice work.Im going to use that in my graveyard.Thanks.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Just got it and it sounds good thanks for sharing


----------



## ronin80 (Aug 4, 2009)

Your graveyard sounds are perfect! Here's the weird part. I was at a graveyard today & this crow kept on cawing. He would not stop. I went over to see what was up with him, but he flew away...still cawing. The crow on your creation reminded me of that. Thank you because this is an inspired creation.


----------



## Lugosi (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Zero, sounds good.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Had this bookmarked for days been meaning to listen.

Agreed, good job.

It's the only contended i've ever had for my graveyard looping soundfile.

This will take some serious contemplating.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

people!!! this makes me more happy than beer,, er,, um, well allmost....thx for takin the time to give me feedback ,,you allways wonder about your self made stuff


----------



## kms1979 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow! This is great! Thanks!


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds wicked, great work, Thanks zero


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Wonderful! thanks!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

PM sent. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

trickortreat said:


> PM sent. Hope to hear from you soon.


Zero linked it to a share site for download, here is the link.
Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

I know, but for some reason my workplace deems that site a "Blocked Website" so I cannot access it  I was hoping Zero would email the file to me. Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I always thought christmas music sounded erie.I was going to slow some of it down and warp it,but i dont play H.W. music in any of the scenes.


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

Zero, well done! Good job. I'll use it for next year.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

thx again people


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information. These are some good sounds.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice work. Anyone who still wants it emailed PM me.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Zero! I'm going to use this in my graveyard next year, it's perfect! Very nice of you to share........


----------

